# D-Day rifle for javelina hunt



## DaisyCutter

Last year I managed to get a CMP M-1 Carbine to go with my M-1 Garand. The rifle I got was a 1942 Inland with a 5 digit serial number.




I decided to take it to the range and asses it's usability as a javelina rifle for a hunt this weekend. It looks to shoot pretty true, with most of the variation coming from me shooting unsupported. Plenty accurate for javelina. 







I even rigged up a 4-round hunting mag.







Kinda cool, after 70 years this rifle is hunting again.

Hunt opens this Friday!!


----------



## Johnny

when my father was in the Army during WWII, he had some
photos of when he was training in Hawaii for amphibious landings.
he and his buds were hunting mountain goats with his M-1 Garand.
(didn't get any). but, he did get a farmers pig while in the Philippines.
I would give anything for an authentic M-1 Garand !!
come back with a hunting report after you bag some !

awesome collection you have there !
GOOD LUCK in your hunt !!


----------



## DaisyCutter

I scouted a herd a couple times earlier this month.

The valley:





Where I'm looking:




Through the binos:





See em sleeping:








They were pretty remote, so hopefully nobody else scouted the same herd.

Please wish me luck.


----------



## DaleH

*Good luck! *

How big are they? The stock load is a 110-grain FMJ 'pill' ... will that lil' slug be enough for them? 

My Uncle would tell me stories when he was a 'frozen' Marine at the infamous battle of the Chosin Reservoir during the Korean War, when Army and Marine troops were surrounded and outnumbered. I'd say that during one 'cold night' (but he said it was never warm; for weeks they couldn't bury their dead fallen mates; stacked them up like cord wood he said, but I digress) ... he was out at a listening post well ahead of the front lines when he and his buddies got surprised by some Chicom troops who had crawled in behind them, as they had apparently been changing out with the other squad whom they replaced. 

Anyways, he had the M1 Carbine and 3 troops rushed towards him. He said he dumped that 20-rnd magazine into them and the last one dropped barely 3' away from him, yet was still alive (not for long though). He said the quilted down coats the Chicom troops wore made the carbine round highly ineffective. Note his traditional role was as a sniper or overwatch for the 50-cal M2 squads, and even when he was well into his 70s his eyesight was still so sharp that he didn't wear glasses. And boy could he shoot! 

'Deadeye' was his nickname and on cold days at the outdoor range we both belonged to, (he's since passed) his trigger finger would turn white from lack of adequate bloodflow. He said he got severe frostbite in it from his days in the Korean trenches with his scoped 03 Springfield ... he cut the finger tip off his glove, as he wanted to make his shots count. 

*So ... I hope you have better luck knocking down those javelinas~!* Can't wait to hear about your 'after action' report!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I had a M1 carbine for awhile it had a very interesting history. The guy I bought it from was from Germany his father was a German pilot in WWII. He was shot down twice after that Germany was running out of planes and his dad was reassigned to an infantry unit. One day an American pilot was shot down and his dad captured him and his M1 carbine. Later on his dad moved to America and brought the M1 carbine with him along with a file that contained Nazi paperwork that contained the name of the American pilot and the serial number of the M1.


----------



## lovedr79

I have always wanted a M1 garand. I have my grandfather's P17 enfield rifle


----------



## Carolayec

The rifle looks so cool! I'm new to this field, and I've recently gotten a Marlin 1895 Custom Shop 45-70, but I'm in desperate need of a new scope leveling tool, as I'm looking to shoot on a long distance. I wonder which one you're using, cause you really seem to know your way around rifles. I found a website that lists a top of the best scope leveling tools and I still don't know which one to choose. Is the Wheeler Engineering Scope Mounting Leveling Tool or the TXTactical Scope Leveling Wedge Tool? Have you tried one of these or do you think I should look elsewhere? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaleH

Carolayec said:


> I found a website that lists a top of the *best scope leveling tools* and I still don't know which one to choose. Is the Wheeler Engineering Scope Mounting Leveling Tool or the TXTactical Scope Leveling Wedge Tool?


IMHO_ 'if' _you can find a feature on your rifle's action, like the top of the bolt rails on a bolt action, that are 'square', then level the rifle up in a padded vise or setup where a 8" or longer level across the rails are ...well, level. 

Then point the scope at a string suspended from the ceiling, as a 'plumb bob', and align the scope's vertical reticle to that string. *Simple!*


----------

